# DWR releasing pheasants during the extended season?



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am thinking about going out in the next few days and was wondering if there are birds that will be released during the extended season or if that was only during the general. Thanks!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Still Releasing.....
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1538-pheasants-still-being-released-2014.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bubba85 said:


> I am thinking about going out in the next few days and was wondering if there are birds that will be released during the extended season or if that was only during the general. Thanks!


Good question.I would be interested in that,but I doubt they are.


----------



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> Still Releasing.....
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1538-pheasants-still-being-released-2014.html


Thanks! Do you know if they are only releasing in the WMAs or do they also release in the walk in access areas? Haven't hunted pheasants in years, but figured I'd go spend some time with my dad and hope to get lucky.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

My understanding is that they are releasing at each WMA and Walk In Area. Usually thursday and friday nights.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think everyone of them every week though.


----------

